# A few More end grain boards.



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello again,
I just finished two more end grain boards. One is for a coworker who has recently got married, their wedding gift. The other is for the camp. It is made from pine. It was a 2 X 12 that I bought a while back to get some quarter sawn 2 X 4s. This was the middle section that was left. I put it in the attic and finished drying it out.
The nicer board is made with: Black Walnut, European Beech,
Jarrah, Mahogany, Maple, Purple Heart, White Oak, and Yellow Heart.
My little buddy is like another son to me, and I am like his second dad. He has helped me in my new role in many ways. DJ is super sharp, and one cool young man. I am very proud to call him my friend.
I will take a little break from cutting boards and make some different projects. I will post as they are finished. As always, thanks to everyone for all of the great knowledge shared here.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work , and a neat looking outcome with the wood used


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

You make some nice cutting boards Ellery.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the 2nd and 4th boards are past outstanding....


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you so much. I am improving on my time, starting to get the hang of it.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are beautiful. This is something I have thought of trying. You make it look easy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Having a little buddy in the shop with me is perhaps the most enjoyable aspect of my woodworking. His youthful perspective on things often gives me cause to pause and reconsider.. 

THe cutting boards look great Ellery... well done!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. They are not very hard to make David. They take some time with two glue ups. 
Using cauls, and cutting/milling the strips to the same height really cut down on the cleanup portion. The sanding
is the most tedious operation to pull off. I do it in 45 minute to hour long runs, when sanding the end grain. You
can burn out quickly if you try to do it all in one shot. I built a V-drum sander which cut about three hours off of
the sanding process.

Try a small one, and if you like it, go from there. That's how I started. I think if I had made a larger one I might
not have made that many. Food for thought.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. They are not very hard to make David. They take some time with two glue ups.
> Using cauls, and cutting/milling the strips to the same height really cut down on the cleanup portion. The sanding
> is the most tedious operation to pull off. I do it in 45 minute to hour long runs, when sanding the end grain. You
> can burn out quickly if you try to do it all in one shot. I built a V-drum sander which cut about three hours off of
> ...


Thanks Ellery, I will keep that in mind. If I try one, I will post it on the forum "if it turns out nice".


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I like them all but the pine in pictures 2 & 4 really catch my eye. Very nice work, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. They have both been received well from their new owners.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Bushwhacker said:


> Those are beautiful. *This is something I have thought of trying.* You make it look easy.


Me too...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Arcola60 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. They are not very hard to make David. They take some time with two glue ups.
> Using cauls, and cutting/milling the strips to the same height really cut down on the cleanup portion. The sanding
> is the most tedious operation to pull off. I do it in 45 minute to hour long runs, when sanding the end grain. You
> can burn out quickly if you try to do it all in one shot. I built a V-drum sander which cut about three hours off of
> ...


I was talking to a woodworker yesterday and he mentioned that he had made some end grain boards. Rather than sand he tried to run them through his planer....it did not have a happy ending. The sanding is tedious but it is also the only safe way I know of to achieve the end result...beautiful boards like yours.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree. To me, from a safety standpoint it is not worth trying. I do not like taking chances with my body, and equipment.
Some may not agree, that's OK. We all have to live with our decisions.
Thanks Bill.
My sister texted me. Her son who is severely autistic threw her cutting board, and it cracked in two pieces.
She was devastated. I just picked it up before work tonight. It can be repaired. My glue joints held perfectly. It will take some
work, but it will work out. Always a new challenge.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

We need a "Really Like" button for posts like yours...well done...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful!


----------

